# Batch Löschen von Datei/Ordner aus txt -> woher wissen ob Datei oder Ordner



## Planich (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe in einer txt eine Menge Pfade, das sieht etwa so aus

"test\~ThorstenExportSTEP 
test\DIN_EN62079_Erstellen von Anleitungen Gliederung, Inhalt und Darstellung.sync.PDF 
test\Elektrik-SicherheitsDoku-BEISPIEL.sync.doc 
test\EN 842.sync.pdf"

nun möchte ich alles löschen, egal ob Datei oder Ordner
ich kenn aber keinen Befehl der einfach Datei und Ordner löscht, sondern nur entweder oder, also möchte ich jetzt prüfen ob das ganze ein Ordner ist, wenn ja den rmdir Befehl nutzen, ansonsten den erase.

Wie kann ich das überprüfen, oder gibt es doch einen Befehl der Verzeichnisse und Dateien gleichermaßen löscht?

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende

PS: im Netz habe ich zum Prüfen etwas gefunden, das für mich leider nicht funktioniert hat
if exist %1\* echo Directory

wenn ich das auf mich abändere z.B.
if exist %top2%\*

krieg ich nur nen Fehler

%1 ist doch keine korrekte Variable oder was bedeutet das?


----------



## HonniCilest (30. Juli 2012)

> %1 ist doch keine korrekte Variable oder was bedeutet das?



Das ist das erste Argument, dass du der Batch beim Aufrufen mitgibst, d.h. einfach Doppelklicken ist nicht drin, wenn du das verwendest.


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Juli 2012)

Moin,

weiteres zu Batch-Befehlen findest Du bspw. hier:
http://www.antonis.de/dos/batchtut/pittipla/index.htm

Gruß
Klaus


----------

